#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Big Data >  >  Why Hadoop Use in big data analytics

## Lorraine

Hi all,

since data analysis has become one of the key parameters of business, hence, enterprises are dealing with massive amount of structured, unstructured and semi-structured data. Analyzing unstructured data is quite difficult where Hadoop takes major part with its capabilities of 

StorageProcessingData collection
Moreover, Hadoop is open source and runs on commodity hardware. Hence it is a cost-benefit solution for businesses.

----------


## Moana

> Hi all,
> 
> since data analysis has become one of the key parameters of business, hence, enterprises are dealing with massive amount of structured, unstructured and semi-structured data. Analyzing unstructured data is quite difficult where Hadoop takes major part with its capabilities of 
> 
> StorageProcessingData collection
> Moreover, Hadoop is open source and runs on commodity hardware. Hence it is a cost-benefit solution for businesses.


Hadoop is an open-source software framework for storing data and running applications on clusters of commodity hardware. It provides massive storage for any kind of data, enormous processing power and the ability to handle virtually limitless concurrent tasks or jobs.

----------

